# Pregnancy buddy Due early October 2009



## kezziek

Hi i've just found out i'm pregnant with my first child due 3rd October 09.

Am excited and scared and would love someone to chat to who is due at a similar time.

Kez xxx


----------



## hopedance

Hi, I found out today too, I am due october 7th 2009 I think. 

I'm so excited!!!!! Can you believe it yet?


----------



## kezziek

hi hope,

no i still can't believe it!! It doesnt seem real yet even though i've already done three different pregnancy tests. We told my hubbies family tonight and i think that made it more real cos i just burst into tears- i was a blubbering wreck. 

Wow you have found out nice and early! Have you told anyone yet? 

xxx


----------



## hopedance

i've told so many people!!!! lol i just can't keep a secret. i'm close to all my friends and they all knew the gritty details - they were all familiar with when i ovulated and exactly how fertile my cervical mucus was and they had seen all the OPKs i'd done, lol. so when i got my BFP on a clear blue digital i took a photo on my phone and text it to them all!!! 

my hubbies parents don't know yet though!!! we are a bit scared of telling them as we are only 22 and 23 and they have always gone on and on about how people should wait until they are older to have kids! but he has promised he is going to call them this afternoon to tell them, haha. 

have you booked in to see your GP?


----------



## kezziek

oh wow lots of people!

I've booked in to see my GP on Tuesday  

been having a little bit of pain and some mild AF cramps at times- have heard this can be normal but still abit anxious about it- keep knicker checking!

Felt really dizzy today had to sit down when chatting to my friend- cant believe symptoms are kicking in so early- my boobs are killing me!


When you seeing your GP?


----------



## hopedance

i am having cramps too, very gentle ones which don't hurt but they make me feel very strange like i need to sit down and take deep breaths. 

i am quite suprised i'm feeling it already too - it is definitely only in the last 24 hours or so that i have started feeling things. i am so SO exhausted, i slept last night from 10.30pm until 1pm this afternoon, struggled to get up, then had a nap from 3pm until 5pm, and now it is 9pm and i am about to go and crash out in bed!!

i can't see my GP for a week or so, because i am going on a training course in London for a week. I will book an appointment with my GP for the first week of February i think, as i really need to see her sooner rather than later to sort out my medication. have you seen yours yet?

that is so tough about your friend.. none of my friends are TTC yet, so that hasn't come up for me. i guess break it to her gently before you tell lots of people, so that she definitely hears it from you?


----------



## kezziek

.

Am starting to feel exhausted too had a nap this afternoon and i've been fighting the urge to fall asleep the last couple of hours. Also i'm sooo hungry every couple of hours its ridiculous!

I'm dreading work tommorow, i work 10 hour days as a nurse so i think im going to find it hard especially as i will probrably keep it quiet for awhile which means i will just have to get on with it. 

keep telling my jellybean to stick in there and grow :baby:

gosh you gotta a bit of a wait to see your gp then, mines on tuesday morning- nervous that she is going to tell me i'm wasting her time cos its so early lol but at least she will know and hopefully can advise me about work too.

xxxxx


----------



## Wishing4baby

Hi!!:wave: I due October 5th!!:happydance: Can I join you ladies??!


----------



## Charliemarina

can i join too hunys im due oct 3rd
:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heyyyy.
Im praying i might be joining you's ! EDD be 16th. 
Congrats to rest of youu's xx


----------



## kezziek

Hi Charlie and wishing4a baby,

congratulations on your bfps! have you just found out?

I found out last Friday but still hasnt sunk in yet? Will this be your first or do you already have children? getting many symptoms yet?

nice to meet you,

Kez xxx


----------



## kezziek

Sorry wishing4ababy- i just saw your signature said this was your first in really BIG letters- oops i'm not very perceptive. have pregnancy brain already! :dohh:


good luck Mummy2amber,hope you get to join us soon xxx


----------



## applegirl

Hi!!! :hi: 

I'm pregnant with my first and terrified! Have had a few miscarriages. Getting super strong lines though on my pregnacy tests which is good news - check out this thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/93001-wohoo-early-days-dark-lines.html

Have had a bit of brown creamy CM - and that is making me nervous!! decided to stop temping today. Temps have been holding out nice and high though. 

Believe it or not I have my first appt with the doc today! That's only because of my history. Very early days - and still nervous - have not even announced yet :blush: but wanted to stop by and meet you lovely ladies and your brand new little beans! 

Sticky dust to all! :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

Oh - and I'm due Oct 6th - which is OH's birthday :yipee:


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations applegirl! those lines are superdark- i've been peeing on sticks like mad and mine still arent quite that dark and i'm 18dpo now! :happydance: for you.

How did it go with the doctor today? the brown spotting is likely to be implantation i would have thought as your only 4 weeks? i can see why you would be anxious about it though with your history :hug:

I've had a very low day today- not sure if its hormones but have cried on and off and convinced myself i'm gona miscarry. Had cramps like period pain that woke me in night last night, took ages to settle really made me panic. Also keep getting odd aches and pains down there :cry: have read that some pain is normal but am terrifed none the less. Went to see my GP and she wasnt interested, said i might lose it or i might not. she wasn't encouraging, said theres nothing she can do and wouldnt send me for scan or bloods or anything. If i lose it in the next few weeks then 'i'm to phone 'and let them know' otherwise i can go back in 3 weeks to get booked in etc. 3 weeks seems like forever!

Sorry to ramble. keep poking my boobs to see if they are still sore- which is something giving me reassurance  going to test with the clearblue conception indicator again on Sunday to see if i've made it from 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks as i should be over 5 weeks then. 

Sorry TMI but does anyone have lots of creamy CM? I keep feeling wet and keep running to the loo for knicker checks and thankfully finding this stuff- just wondering if thats normal?

hope you are doing good! 

Kez xxxx


----------



## applegirl

aww - thanks hon! a little encouragement always helps!

Sounds like you've got no reason to be nervous. Lots of creamy cm is a sign :dance:, pains are totally normal - sore boobies, being hungry, feeling sleepy and darkening test lines are all great signs too!! :dance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Girls - can i ask what symptoms youve had?? Before your tested.

Ive had loads of cramps/pains. Sickness every other day. I aint sleeping throough the night, im going to the loo more. No sore boobs though i never had that with amber, they never even grew lol. 
I read a runny nose can be 1, last 2 days ive woke up with really bad 1 which is gone by lunch time. I have cravings really bad (could be down to fact im on a diet like) 

Ive had brown spotting. Ive had lot of cleary sticky discharge kinda like when you lose your plug when pregnant.


----------



## applegirl

hey mummwamber - what a cute little girl you've got there. 

Got a few symptoms - yeah. not sleeping well at night at all! waking up to pee. bigger, sore boobs, the other day I was slightly queasy in the AM. that's all I think!

Hey - how far along are you hon? I think you are a week or so ahead of the rest - great! you can give us tips :)


----------



## hopedance

kezzie - sounds like a good plan with your friend, let us know how it goes. i'm sorry your GP was so unhelpful! mine said to come in ASAP when i got a BFP! silly doctors. 

apple - WOW your lines!!!! are you sure it's not two in there?! lol. 

what would all you october girls think if you did find out you were having more than one? i'd love it!


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo: I'm announcing today. I told myself I would announce when I got 2-3 on the digi. And this am - right on schedule.....
 



Attached Files:







jan 15DPOb.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MummyToAmberx

applegirl said:


> hey mummwamber - what a cute little girl you've got there.
> 
> Got a few symptoms - yeah. not sleeping well at night at all! waking up to pee. bigger, sore boobs, the other day I was slightly queasy in the AM. that's all I think!
> 
> Hey - how far along are you hon? I think you are a week or so ahead of the rest - great! you can give us tips :)

thank you :D 
dont feel like 5 mins ago i was having her.
i got 10 cheap tests off ebay, todays not sure if i got evap line or not.


----------



## applegirl

MummyToAmberx said:


> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> hey mummwamber - what a cute little girl you've got there.
> 
> Got a few symptoms - yeah. not sleeping well at night at all! waking up to pee. bigger, sore boobs, the other day I was slightly queasy in the AM. that's all I think!
> 
> Hey - how far along are you hon? I think you are a week or so ahead of the rest - great! you can give us tips :)
> 
> thank you :D
> dont feel like 5 mins ago i was having her.
> i got 10 cheap tests off ebay, todays not sure if i got evap line or not.Click to expand...

Hi MummytoAmber - I'm not sure I understand- are you saying that your did a test today and you were not sure if it was positive? :hugs:


----------



## amanda_Jleigh

Hi all 

Can i join in I am due 6th October, found out on Monday evening, Doctors appointment on Friday, still in Shock, really excited this will be our first child.

This was also First month ttc


----------



## applegirl

welcome amanda! we're due the same day - which is just fab. congrats on your :bfp: 
Little miss fertile you! First month! :wohoo:


----------



## amanda_Jleigh

applegirl said:


> welcome amanda! we're due the same day - which is just fab. congrats on your :bfp:
> Little miss fertile you! First month! :wohoo:

Hi i have just realised u r from liverpool and i am from cheshire, so were r not that far from each other 

Thought it would take ages to conceive so cant believe, keeping thinking i am going to wake up from this wonderful dream, :dohh:

I am 33 by the way


----------



## applegirl

I am in Liverpool! (and 35) I'm from Canada though, and have been living in England for 5 years. Would be great to meet up some time soon when we have bumps! :dance:


----------



## little miss

hi girls, im due 3rd oct and unlike u i have no syptoms except sore breasts,this baby will be my 3rd but im still really anxious and also keep knicker checking lol
congrats to u all xx


----------



## applegirl

welcome little miss! Don't feel stressed! I know - I've been knicker checking too. But every day gets us closer to our joy. sticky dust all round!! :dust: 
how old are your little ones?


----------



## Charliemarina

kezziek said:


> Hi i've just found out i'm pregnant with my first child due 3rd October 09.
> 
> Am excited and scared and would love someone to chat to who is due at a similar time.
> 
> Kez xxx

hi kez im also due on 3rd oct 09 with my 3rd pm me and we can chat x x x x x x x:hug::hug:
congrats on the bfp also hunx x x x


----------



## applegirl

wow - I think my BBs grew a cup size overnight!! 

Yawn - I'm still sleepy! think I'll go back for a little more rest :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

applegirl said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applegirl said:
> 
> 
> hey mummwamber - what a cute little girl you've got there.
> 
> Got a few symptoms - yeah. not sleeping well at night at all! waking up to pee. bigger, sore boobs, the other day I was slightly queasy in the AM. that's all I think!
> 
> Hey - how far along are you hon? I think you are a week or so ahead of the rest - great! you can give us tips :)
> 
> thank you :D
> dont feel like 5 mins ago i was having her.
> i got 10 cheap tests off ebay, todays not sure if i got evap line or not.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MummytoAmber - I'm not sure I understand- are you saying that your did a test today and you were not sure if it was positive? :hugs:Click to expand...

I did test yesterday im sure now its negative. But today tested something started to appear, my threads in pregnancy test section with pics if you want to look :)


----------



## Wishing4baby

Congrats to everyone!! As KEZZIEK had asked...this is my first baby, we took clomid for one month and it worked. Prior to then we had been ttc this little baby for 8 months. So the clomid had worked for me on cylce one!! Very happy. 

We found out on last friday from HCG blood work. I had a ferility specialist appt schedule for this past Tuesday. The FS wanted my gyn to send bloods to confirm that I wasnt pregnant. And dont you know.....hcg came back 14!! Wasnt due for :witch: until this past Tuesday! WOOHOOO!! So we told everyone right away! Have to take progesterone pills,bc my progesterone is low. AND it felt so good to cancel that FS appt!!!!! :happydance:


No big symptoms yet...just sleepy all of the time. Had some cramping one night,some time last week. I had implantation bleeding on two different days. Last monday and last wednesday. Maybe two eggies implanted. 

Since ive started taking the progesterone, my boobies have gotten sore. KEZZIEK i have the same discharge that you were talking about. I think its normal. So good luck to everyone...i hope we all have long, happy, and healthy pregnancies!!:hug:

Sorry so long!!:rofl:


----------



## sam76

Hello Girls im due the 4th Oct too, cant wait to chat to you all, take care xxxxx


----------



## applegirl

yay!! the :bfp:s are rolling in!! :hugs:


----------



## fancyk500

:happydance:
Hi everyone! Saw this linked from the First Trimester board. The internets estimated my due date as Oct. 5 (taking my cycle length and O date into consideration), and my first dr's appt is Feb 11. Best wishes to everyone for a successful 9 months!:baby:


----------



## applegirl

fancyk500 said:


> :happydance:
> Hi everyone! Saw this linked from the First Trimester board. The internets estimated my due date as Oct. 5 (taking my cycle length and O date into consideration), and my first dr's appt is Feb 11. Best wishes to everyone for a successful 9 months!:baby:

:wohoo: welcome!! There seems to be a bit of a baby boom going on :)


----------



## hopedance

i have an emergency ultrasound booked for 1pm tomorrow to make sure baby isn't ectopic - eek! i started getting sharp pains today in my lower tummy and ended up in hospital EPU. the doctor said i was 6 weeks 4 days according to my periods, but i think i am only 4 weeks. she confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test, then took blood and will tell me what my HCG is tomorrow, and i'll get the scan to make sure baby is in the right place. hopefully i will be on tomorrow night with good news and a scan photo!

edit - i was meant to be scanned today but the sonographer had already left!


----------



## fancyk500

hopedance said:


> i have an emergency ultrasound booked for 1pm tomorrow to make sure baby isn't ectopic - eek! i started getting sharp pains today in my lower tummy and ended up in hospital EPU. the doctor said i was 6 weeks 4 days according to my periods, but i think i am only 4 weeks. she confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test, then took blood and will tell me what my HCG is tomorrow, and i'll get the scan to make sure baby is in the right place. hopefully i will be on tomorrow night with good news and a scan photo!
> 
> edit - i was meant to be scanned today but the sonographer had already left!


Eek, hopedance, hope everything turns out ok! Let it be good news. :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

awwww hopedance

we are all thinking of you hon. Try to relax, and remember that if you know when your O was, then you have a better idea of dates than they do. Don't let them scare you cause at 4 weeks you might not see anything on a scan. 

HCGs should give you better info though. Hopes and prayers for you honey :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

AND - they always worry about ectopic - but it is almost never the case. Very very very rare. let us know what happens today :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

hopedance - thinking about you - how did it go? :hugs:


----------



## hopedance

aww thanks for the support guys. i didn't end up getting the scan because my hcg levels weren't high enough for anything to be seen even if they did scan (surprise surprise, ha). they admitted that maybe i really was only 4 weeks after all!!! my levels were good though - my hcg was 432 and progesterone was 58 (over 20 indicates the pregnancy should be viable). i am getting more bloods taken tomorrow to see how the levels are rising, and if they have doubled, i will be getting the scan on monday to look for the little bean, to make sure it is not ectopic. the nurse said she thought it was highly unlikely that there will be any problems because of my high progesterone levels. :)


----------



## applegirl

great news hon! really happy for you. I'll be waiting to hear your updated HCG results. Prayers and hopes. :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

Hi everyone- wow we are getting lots of :bfp: this month its great :happydance:

Congrats Amanda Leigh- how did it go at the doctors?

Little-Miss your due the same day as me and Charlie! i keep majorly knicker-checking too. 

Congratulations to Sam76 and Fancy K500 aswell!!! How are you both feeling?

Hopedance- that is great news about your hcg and progesterone!!! :hug: Maybe the sharp pains were implantation?

I really would love a blood test- i actually even looked on the internet to see if anywhere did private ones! lol i'm obsessing a bit i think. Had a really bad dream last night that i was bleeding and i miscarried- really hope its not a premonition. :cry:

Did another test on thurday which was nice and dark and i've got my clearblue with conception indicator to do tommorow and i'm hoping it turns from 1-2 (last saturday) to 2-3 or even 3+ would be nice- very nervous about doing it.

Still got sore boobies- although at times during the day they dont hurt so much and that makes me paranoid. Also had a terrific lower back ache this week, i couldnt sleep thursday night it was so bad- i felt like someone was kicking me in the back constantly. Still getting the odd bad cramp and night and a few mild ones in the day.

Hope you are all good? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## applegirl

hi Kezziek! :wave:

Don't worry too much hon. I'm still testing too :) 

Been having some great lines (see attached from a couple days ago :blush:) - and that is making me happy - really glad to hear that you've had strong dark lines too! 

The conception indicator is a good way to reassure yourself that you are progressing - ummm - I've done one of those too, and planning another one next week - maybe Wednesday. 

Thing is though - don't worry too much if the number does not go up. It likely will :dance: but in case it does not don't panic. I've seen women on here still getting 1-2 at 5+ weeks and still going on to have a healthy pregnancy!

Best thing you can do now for bubbs is to try to stay calm. I know - hard to do - but you don't want your body getting all tense and stressed. Book yourself in for a nice massage - or get your OH to do it :) take a nice warm shower, light some candles, get a good sleep etc. I've been using some lovely scented oils from the body shop in my little ceramic oil burner. Helping me stay calm (sort of! - dying to see that heartbeat! Then I will relax more) 

Big :hug:
 



Attached Files:







jan 17DPOb.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopedance

i'm still peeing on sticks. they had 4 CB digi conception indicators for £10 at asda, so i have 4 now, lol. i just did one this morning, and i got 2-3 (i got 1-2 last saturday), hurrah! 

your lines are fantastic applegirl, i think i might need to pee on a line stick too, i've never seen dark lines before on those (from my pee, i mean) except for the FR i did - i'd love to see a "real" positive preg test from my pee, haha. i have urges to pee on all the brands that i have had negatives on before, just to enjoy watching that second line pop up!

kezziek - if your back ache is that bad, you SHOULD get checked out. even if it is feeling better now, you can just walk into A&E, tell them you are pregnant and getting pains, you'll have to wait for the nurse to assess you (might be up to an hours wait, or so?), then you get immediately sent over to the early pregnancy assessment unit, where they will do blood tests, and possibly a scan. even though my pains had stopped by the time they got there, and my hormone levels looked good on bleed test, they were just like 'yah we'll just scan you on monday to double check', they didn't mind at all since i've had some pain. you don't have to be like, bleeding or dying or anything to get an early pregnancy check up there with blood tests and a scan and things.


----------



## applegirl

WHAT!! Hopedance - are you serious?? DB CIs 4/£10 at asda?? How fab! When was that?


----------



## hopedance

yes that was yesterday evening at my local asda. i thought it must have been a mistake, it was £10.76 for two packs with 2 tests in each pack, special offer. i was expecting it to pop up as £20 when we were putting it through the checkout, but it didn't!!! wonderful asda, haha. 

the hospital just called me, my hcg has only gone from 432 to 662 over 2 days, so i am in for an emergency scan monday at 10.40am. i'm terrified now!!!! why didn't my levels double??? i'm so scared i'm going to lose the baby or have an ectopic!


----------



## applegirl

hey hon. I know this is kinda scary news. But not all pregnancies have HCGs that double. Check out this from the American Pregnancy Association:
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


In a bout 85% of normal pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 48 - 72 hours.

So, as you can see there is some discrepancy there, and there is every good chance that your HCGs are ticking along at their own good level. 

I'll be thinking about you and the scan hon. Let us know how it goes. 
:hugs:


----------



## hopedance

thank you so much for that link applegirl, hopefully i am that 15% which is just plodding along a little slower. maybe little bean is taking after my DH - he takes his time about everything! i have to keep reminding myself to take deep breathes and relax. i think i am going to head to bed and have a good sleep (after my 3 hour nap this afternoon, LOL). i'm worried that my very busy week may have put a strain on my body, and so a strain on little bean. i wonder if resting and taking things easy will reduce the risks of bean not making it?


----------



## applegirl

Don't forget above that it says 48-72 hours. That is 2-3 days. So try to remember that every pregnancy is different.

And don't worry too much about your busy week. It is good to get rest - helps you relax - but they have proven that bed rest does not make any difference. 

Glad they are scanning you hon. Big :hugs:


----------



## hopedance

OH!!!! i had missed that 72 hours was 3 days! oh man that makes me feel so much better, relief honestly just washed over me. oh man i am so dozy, i'm sure they will be higher after another 24 hours!!! *relief*


----------



## Tish Terror

Hello all! I am due Oct. 6th! looking for Pregnancy and msn buddies! Anyone else due the 6th that would like to talk?


----------



## applegirl

Hi Tish!!!! Congratulations!! 

I'm due on the 6th as well! :dance: Can't wait til my scan!
How are you feeling? x


----------



## kezziek

Welcome Tish congratulations on your :bfp:

Hopedance i think your hcg levels are great cos they've gone up and thats the main thing and that wasn't quite in 48 hours either so baby is growing in there. Do you have to have any more bloods or is it just the scan now?

Will be thinking of you tommorow! :hug:

I'm on :cloud9: today cos did another clearblue with conception indicator and it said 3+ weeks since conception so i'm very happy- it has given me some hope that things are ticking along in the right direction. Also quite nauseous yesterday and today at times.

Hope you are all good xxxx


----------



## applegirl

great news kezziek about the 3+!! :happydance: 
so happy for you!


----------



## Tish Terror

applegirl said:


> Hi Tish!!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> I'm due on the 6th as well! :dance: Can't wait til my scan!
> How are you feeling? x

I am feeling really good lately.
Extremely tired but eh... what are ya gonna do, yanno?:blush:
Congratulations to you as well! I can't wait til mine either! :cloud9:


----------



## belleandbump

Hi girls and congratulations on all the bumps. hope they all stick around. hope the scans all ok as well hopedance.

I am pregnant with my 2nd, due on 9th October. found on on wed but wanted to wait to post. Af was due between fri and sun so did not want to jinks it!!!

got my doctors app this afternoon, hope they are kinder then they were with you kezziek. I thought the earlier the better, but after your experience you have got me questioning myself.


----------



## belleandbump

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev281pr___.png" alt="pregnancy week by week" border="0" /></a>


----------



## belleandbump

sorry about that girls, how do i get the tickers to stay on every page, or show up at all for that matter???


----------



## applegirl

:hi: Belleandbump!! welcome hon! and congrats. Great to hear that you have passed your AF date! :wohoo: here's some sticky dust for all of us :dust: 

If you want your ticker to show up, you need to put it in your signature - go near the top of the sceen to 'quick links' then drop down to 'edit signature' 

looking forward to seeing your ticker!! :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

Having gushy creamy cm which I know is totally normal but I hate it b/c I had something similar around now in my last pregnancy which ended in miscarriage. I keep running to the loo to check to see if it's blood :(

Hopedance - good luck today hon :hugs:


----------



## hopedance

i have loads of creamy cm too, and yep i too keep checking to see if it is blood. applegirl i'm sure this bean will stick, it is so hard after a mc though. *hugs*


i am not sure if they will do more bloods today - i hope so as now i am paranoid my levels aren't going up fast enough. i am terrified that they will decide my levels are not high enough to scan, although on saturday night she said they would scan. but after being meant to have a scan on thursday last week, and then on friday, and not having one, i am scared to get my hopes up again at a chance of making sure little bean is really in there, in the right place and everything. 

are any of you girls feeling physically ill other than MS? i am feeling quite faint and shaky, i was trying to make a cup of tea and poured milk everywhere because my hands are shaking so much! feels like all my muscles are overworked and can't support me anymore.


----------



## applegirl

hope dance hon - did you do you conception indicator? or are you saving it? if so - what did it say? :hugs:


----------



## hopedance

yes i did it on saturday, it said 2-3. i hope that is a good sign! i really wanted it to say 3+, even though i'm not 3+ yet. i have 3 more to use! i might do one in a few days to see if it says 3+ yet.


----------



## applegirl

2-3 weeks is perfect hon - because that is exactly where you are at. big :hug: 

Make sure you get some sleep when you can babe. Feeling dizzy feels awful!


----------



## amanda_Jleigh

HI All 

Sorry not updated since friday, went to the docs for 1st appoint on Friday and she was lovely just come back from maternity leave herself with a 1st child so understood my worries, 

Anyway congratulations to those who have now also joined, thinking of u hopedance.

And Tish i am also due the 6th October


----------



## belleandbump

Cheers for telling me how to get the ticker in applegirl. Apparently i have to have posted 5 times to put it in signature. 
How did it go hopedance? get the scan?

sorry to hear about the miscarrage in your last pregnancy applegirl. how far gone were you??? Sending lots of babyglue your way for this one!!!


----------



## applegirl

I think that hopedance has a really tough day - we need to send her lots of happy positive thoughts. She posted on the 1st tri board if you want to catch up with her news. 

Just one more post belleandbump :dance: and we will get to see your signature!! I was not very far along - only about 5 weeks. The same happened a year before also - so bring on the sticky :dust:!! We sure need it! Feeling positive though. Super strong lines and signs already. 

Great you've found a good doc amanda :) that means a lot.


----------



## hopedance

thanks applegirl, you are such a sweetheart.


----------



## belleandbump

Hope nobody minds but i thought I would set up a chart.

Kezziek -due 3rd October
Charliemarina - due 3rd October
little miss - due 3rd October
Sam76 - due 4th October
Wishing4baby - due 5th October
FancyK500 - due 5th October..... dr 11th Feb
applegirl - due 6th October......scan 10th Feb
amanda_Jleigh - due 6th October
Tish Terror - due 6th October
Hopedance - due 7th October
belleandbump - due 9th October......Mw 6th Feb

Hope I have not missed anyone, if i have i apologise - just let me know and i will add you. if anyone has any appointments they would like me to add just say!!!


----------



## applegirl

awww thanks for that hopedance - good to be able to track everyone! And it is so great to be able to share feelings and experiences.

I am still super nervous!! But feeling more confident by the day - which is good. I do have a scan - a week today :) So fingers and toes crossed!! Would be great to see the heartbeat then! Here's hoping! :happydance:


----------



## applegirl

haha!!

5 weeks today and I could not wait any longer - here's my 'bump' 

can't wait for it to grow!! :yipee: 

apologies to anyone who sees this post more than once - I intend to spam it round !! :rofl: 

PMA PMA PMA

oh dear... still 7 days til the scan. I really need to think of some more projects for myself!
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks b.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## awayagain

Hi girls! I am brand new to this whole thing, but will start by saying congratulatons to everyone here! I am a lot further behind everyone, as I found out way too early, I will be 4 weeks on saturday but am itching to talk about it as me and hubbie have decided to keep quiet til at least 10weeks!


----------



## applegirl

:wave: welcome away again!! :happydance: 

That's OK - I was 3 weeks 1 day when I found out hehe! As I ovulated on CD12 and found out at 10 DPO!! 

What is your EDD? :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

had a bit of a bad day today - where every little twinge made me thing that the :witch: was on her way and that all my happy dreams were over. 

Phew! Almost time for bed and all still well :)


----------



## belleandbump

Congratulations awayagain, I work you out to be due on the 16th October!!! Is that right???

Sorry to hear you have had a worrying day yesterday applegirl. But like you say - that one is over now and every day is another step closer.

Did not have the best day myself - overdid it i think, Lifting heavy stuff and playing netball with kids (I'm a teacher). Had pains last night and went to bed about half past seven. feeling much better this morning though.

Hope all you girls have a good day today!!!

Kezziek -due 3rd October
Charliemarina - due 3rd October
little miss - due 3rd October
Sam76 - due 4th October
Wishing4baby - due 5th October
FancyK500 - due 5th October..... dr 11th Feb
applegirl - due 6th October.....scan 10th Feb
amanda_Jleigh - due 6th October
Tish Terror - due 6th October
Hopedance - due 7th October
belleandbaby - due 9th October......Mw 6th Feb...4D scan 30th March
awayagain - due 16th October


----------



## Tish Terror

amanda_Jleigh said:


> HI All
> 
> Sorry not updated since friday, went to the docs for 1st appoint on Friday and she was lovely just come back from maternity leave herself with a 1st child so understood my worries,
> 
> Anyway congratulations to those who have now also joined, thinking of u hopedance.
> 
> And Tish i am also due the 6th October

I can see that! congrats! how are you feeling?:blush: I feel very bloated and tired lately...


----------



## applegirl

sorry you are feeling tired and bloated Tish - but then again, its good news isn't it? 

I am feeling much more positive this am too :happydance: 

We've gotta keep our PMA for little beans! I was in town last night picked up a new fitted sheet and pillow cases - and I have to admit i had a bit of a wander over to the baby section!! :blush: the stuff is SO cute and so tiny!! Did not buy anything though - a bit early for that !! 

Sticky :dust: to all - like Belle says, every day is one step closer! :wohoo: 5+1 - I welcome you!


----------



## Tish Terror

applegirl said:


> sorry you are feeling tired and bloated Tish - but then again, its good news isn't it?
> 
> I am feeling much more positive this am too :happydance:
> 
> We've gotta keep our PMA for little beans! I was in town last night picked up a new fitted sheet and pillow cases - and I have to admit i had a bit of a wander over to the baby section!! :blush: the stuff is SO cute and so tiny!! Did not buy anything though - a bit early for that !!
> 
> Sticky :dust: to all - like Belle says, every day is one step closer! :wohoo: 5+1 - I welcome you!

AHAHAHA! what a coincidence! I was clothes shopping yesterday and i just so happened to wander into baby territory:blush:... the cutes lil stuff ever! I didn't buy anything either. 
and yes... they are lil beans...
LIMA BABIES!:rofl:


----------



## applegirl

I tell you what is not quite as little - maternity jeans!! Also happened to walk by that section. Got scared by the size of the bum in one pair. 

But then, I say - bring it on! I've been waiting to get baby fat for years :yipee:


----------



## applegirl

who is planning to find out gender :yipee: 

we are for sure! I don't care pink or blue, but i need help with the shopping!


----------



## belleandbump

I think we might find out!!! We didn't with Josh and by the time he was born if he had been a girl, i would have had to change the bedroom!!!

Like you applegirl I do not actually care but there is stuff to sort out!!! I think i might be able to find out at 12 weeks on the 4D scan!!!! I know we could have with Josh - it all depends on position.


----------



## kezziek

Hi everyone good to see more october :bfp: 

congratulations Awayagain! It's so hard keeping it quiet isn't it? We havn't told many people either but i think it's gona get harder to keep quiet til 12 weeks as i feel so ill already. 

Have decided that the first trimester is the crappiest place to be :hissy:
you feel awful, your anxious about your beanie sticking, doctors arent all that interested (not in me anyway), you can't tell too many people and you have nothing to show for it, no bump or anything. sorry im having a rant cos i feel so ill. want to skip this part entirely!

oooooh i'm such a moaner! :growlmad: sorry girls

Hopedance- i've been following your posts in first trimester- so sorry for all you are going through :hug: dont feel pressurised into anything. i think its great you are considering getting some more counselling. It's also great news about your massive rise in hcg. 

Applegirl- not long until your scan now!! Love your first bump photo!!!:mrgreen: you have a lovely flat tum there your bump will look great. I would put one on but all it would show is a huge bloat which i can almost pretend is a bump already!

Belleandbump- hope it went well at the doctors? Thanks for doing the chart, it's great!

I havn't allowed myself to look at babythings yet....although if i can settle my stomach and muster the will i'm hoping to go into town today to get some new work trousers as i can't zip mine up due to the bloating...and then i might wander over to baby section as i think it might make me feel abit better about feeling so sick...

Not decided about finding out gender yet. Hubbie wants to find out but i would quite like the surprise. Although it would be fun to buy gender specific items. :baby:

Kez :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## applegirl

kezziek- hear hear about 1st tri being completely pants!! :hissy: 
although I would not trade it in to go back to TTC - no way :) 

Sorry that your work trousers are already feeling snug and that you are feeling :sick: - but of course , that is good news right!! :yipee: I can't wait to see my bump/bloat whatever! 

:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Hi im a week or so behind you girlies but can i join you??


----------



## applegirl

:wave: jump in Jo - you are more than welcome! 
How excellent that your bean's EDD is on your OH's birthday! Mine too! Oct 6th for us. :yipee: 

By the way Jo - I noticed in your signature that you are mum to an angel. So sorry to hear that. Glad you are here with us now! :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Thanks applegirl, i do remember seeing you around TTC but dont think i actually said hi or anything lol i didnt tend to post too much in there - lol just lurked a lot!

Im so glad to be here but absolutely petrified, i think i will be until get past the 29 week mark, which is when i had hollie, but its sooooo long till that comes.

I just did two more tests today cos i HAD to see the lines going darker and they're super dark compared to sunday :happydance:

Im going to book a private scan in 2 weeks is that too soon?


----------



## applegirl

not too soon at 6 weeks - you will certainly see the yolk sac, and likely the baby! Of course - we all want to see the heartbeat! 

for that you've got a shot at 6 weeks, but at 7.5 its a sure thing. Private scans are pricey - make sure you book for the time when you will see what you want to see. 
:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

hmmm might leave it till at least 7 weeks then cos i wouldnt want to be disappointed

cracker gave me the details of a woman nearby where i live £50 for an early scan so happy with that :)


----------



## Charliemarina

kezziek said:


> Hi Charlie and wishing4a baby,
> 
> congratulations on your bfps! have you just found out?
> 
> I found out last Friday but still hasnt sunk in yet? Will this be your first or do you already have children? getting many symptoms yet?
> 
> nice to meet you,
> 
> Kez xxx


this will be my third huns x x so fancy being preggo bud's lol xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

we are due the same day oct 3rd x x x


----------



## hopedance

hi everyone. :) 

sorry i have been missing in action in here for the last day or so. i have just seen my GP and i feel so much better about everything. she is going to sort me out with some more therapy, either with the psychologist i used to see, or whether some other person she knows of who is a specialist for mental health problems in pregnancy. she got me an appointment with the midwife, and gave me a certificate to give to uni to sort out everything there, and she is going to call the hospital and explain about my situation so that i get an experienced sonographer who understands for my scan next week. she said she will tell them that there are to be no more internal scans now for my pregnancy, only external ones. *relief* 

so that is my update. 

applegirl - wow look at your flat tummy, i am so jealous! your bump is going to be fabulous! i am overweight so i am not sure whether i will show earlier or later? when i want to A&E with my pains last week, i said i was about 4 to 6 weeks, as i didn't know yet, and she was only half paying attention, then looked up at me and was like 'sorry, did you say you were 6 weeks or 6 months pregnant' lmfao.


----------



## applegirl

oh hopedance I am so happy you are getting better care and that you have an understanding GP!! :happydance: 

How are you feeling now - still dizzy? big big :hug: and Fx'd that you continue to get lots and lots of nice happy news fromn now on!! :hugs:


----------



## hopedance

yes i am a bit dizzy, but i think i forgot to take my antidepressant last night, so that might be affecting things now, lol. i'll have to go upstairs and count them in a minute to work it out. 

oh boy morning sickness has got me now! i feel too sick to eat, and that is SO unlike me. i forced down a baguette at lunchtime, but that is all i have had today. how are you feeling sickness wise?


----------



## Charliemarina

my last 2 pregnancys i was sick as a dog but this time i may have missed the sickness out, hopefully as i think i deserve a break this time round, ginger is brill hopedance, just simple ginger biscuits work wonderes or ginger tea is brill too but only to some peoples taste.
so hopedance is your doc changing ur medication to a pregnancy safe alternative or has he/she done that already?
sorry u feel real rough but it should last long about 12 weeks i found it started to fade away but i had much help from sickness tabs as i was admitted to hospital for a week last time as it was so bad x x x x


----------



## jo_79

i went to see the dr today so i knew what to do next and with my history she's referring me to a consultant to look after me! obviously its too early now to do anything but i have to go register with the midwife in the next week or so and they will do an early scan at 6/7 weeks - saves me having to pay for it :) then they'll take it from there with close monitoring.


----------



## applegirl

Jo - I am so glad they are going to look after you. Yay for early scans :yipee:


----------



## Charliemarina

i just wish my docs would hurry up and send my first scan date and md-wife appointment, its the only thing about living in london is anti-natal refferals just take forever and god forbid u ever miss ur scan date, it takes about a month for a re-booking date....lol, think me and OH are gonna book a private 7 week sacn if i havent heard anything in a month as i just wanna see my beans heart beat and know that my pregnancy is viable as to be honest apart from being tiered i dnt feel preg at all, which worries me if im honest as i have been pregnant 3 times had 2 children resulting and was sick early with the all, had sore boobs with my first 2 but this time i have slight tingles in boobs occasionally but that it, am i just lucky? so what do u say girls to us forming an october mummys group? x x x


----------



## belleandbump

Kezziek - Sorry to hear you are feeling crap, just keep telling yourself that it will get better - even if it does take a few weeks. The doctors was fine cheers, very clinical they just did blood pressure and asked about my last pregnancy and had me fill out forms - free prescriptions etc. Then they booked me my appointment with the midwife and sent off for a scan date.

Charliemarina - try not to worry too much about the morning sickness, every pregnancy is different. What was the sex of the other kids??? Or are they mixed 'cause they say that can make a difference for some people.

Jo_79 - Glad you have joined us, hope the next eight months are happy and healthy. It is nice to hear you are getting an early scan!!!

Kezziek -due 3rd October
Charliemarina - due 3rd October
little miss - due 3rd October
Sam76 - due 4th October
Wishing4baby - due 5th October
FancyK500 - due 5th October..... dr 11th Feb
applegirl - due 6th October.....scan 10th Feb
amanda_Jleigh - due 6th October
Tish Terror - due 6th October
Hopedance - due 7th October
belleandbaby - due 9th October......Mw 6th Feb...4D scan 30th March
awayagain - due 16th October
jo_79 - due 16th October

Is anybody else having trouble sleeping??? I remember this with my first and all the advice was to have a good bedtime routine. the trouble is I do not have any issue going off in the first place, it is that i wake up and cannot get back off!!! the past two days it has been half past three but today it was one in the morning!!! any suggestions?????


----------



## Tish Terror

applegirl said:


> I tell you what is not quite as little - maternity jeans!! Also happened to walk by that section. Got scared by the size of the bum in one pair.
> 
> But then, I say - bring it on! I've been waiting to get baby fat for years :yipee:

i went to a whole store for maternity clothing and all of the clothes in there are sooooooooooooooooo adorable! I told my fiancee that I can't wait to be all huge with babies! haha:blush:

I am so ready to know the genders! I NEEDS TO! :happydance:


----------



## applegirl

for all the UK ladies with a touch of MS, try tesco ginger beer! (no alcohol of course ;) ) 

I think it is super tasty, you get 6 cans for £1.02 and it is helping to settle my stomach. Not that my MS is too bad yet. Last week i felt like I could not eat a thing! This week- my appetite is growing! :wohoo: come on baby bump :)


----------



## Charliemarina

belleandbump said:


> Kezziek - Sorry to hear you are feeling crap, just keep telling yourself that it will get better - even if it does take a few weeks. The doctors was fine cheers, very clinical they just did blood pressure and asked about my last pregnancy and had me fill out forms - free prescriptions etc. Then they booked me my appointment with the midwife and sent off for a scan date.
> 
> Charliemarina - try not to worry too much about the morning sickness, every pregnancy is different. What was the sex of the other kids??? Or are they mixed 'cause they say that can make a difference for some people.
> 
> Jo_79 - Glad you have joined us, hope the next eight months are happy and healthy. It is nice to hear you are getting an early scan!!!
> 
> Kezziek -due 3rd October
> Charliemarina - due 3rd October
> little miss - due 3rd October
> Sam76 - due 4th October
> Wishing4baby - due 5th October
> FancyK500 - due 5th October..... dr 11th Feb
> applegirl - due 6th October.....scan 10th Feb
> amanda_Jleigh - due 6th October
> Tish Terror - due 6th October
> Hopedance - due 7th October
> belleandbaby - due 9th October......Mw 6th Feb...4D scan 30th March
> awayagain - due 16th October
> jo_79 - due 16th October
> 
> Is anybody else having trouble sleeping??? I remember this with my first and all the advice was to have a good bedtime routine. the trouble is I do not have any issue going off in the first place, it is that i wake up and cannot get back off!!! the past two days it has been half past three but today it was one in the morning!!! any suggestions?????


belleandbump hi there thanks for making the little list of ladies due in october theres defo alot more than i thought there would be....lol
right iv had slight probs sleeping but so has my 1 year old so cnt work out if it her or me waking me up all night think it may be both.
iv had both a boy and a girl, now with my girl i was real sick in hospital for a week with hypremesis (server morning sickness) and felt terrible nearly the whole way through but my son is harder to remeber as he is 7 now and it was along time ago although i did have morning sickness but it was a few times a day i was still able to be at work, he did give me an easier time though when comparing them both hoping for a boy and looks as if it could be going that way too, girls are hard work (well mine is) and do not fancy 2 girls under 2 years old.......lol either way though as long as my buba healthy with 10 fingers and 10 toes then the sex has no significance x x x x x x


----------



## applegirl

hmmmm - is it only 11am? - I'm hungry!!!


----------



## kezziek

just checking in to say hi and bye for a few days as am going away for a short break with hubbie.

We planned this ages ago, it was gona be a romantic break for baby making! :blush: but now i'm dreading it cos feel so awful. We are going on a ferry to the isle of wight... im gona have to take something to puke in.:shipw: We had lots of walking and meals out planned and now i feel so guilty cos i dont think i can cope with any of it and he has been really looking forward to this. 
:hissy: last night i had to cancel a theatre date with my mother-in-law cos i was so rough..... :sick:
i think half the problem is that i have a fear of being sick and i do anything and everything to stop myself so i probrably make myself worse keeping it all in there, if you know what i mean. have brought lots of ginger stuff but seems to make me worse. Also read to try vitamin b6 supplements so am trying them although i dont want to harm :baby: am also wearing sea bands but i dont know if i have them in the right place. 

Hope you girls are all doing well and look forward to checking back in as soon as i return from far away land :hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## applegirl

awwww hon - sorry your are feeling rough! you should see your GP about your MS. :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

applegirl said:


> awwww hon - sorry your are feeling rough! you should see your GP about your MS. :hugs:



you could see the GP for MS but it very unlikely he will give u anything for it apart from advice as with my last pregnancy it was so bad i was sick upto 20 odd times a day i went to see doc but he said he cannot perscribe anything as it normall hospitals hat give them out when women were addmitted in there, sadly i was admitted and did end up in there for a week and was sent home with anit sickness pill but the do try not to give them out to every woman they are not harmfull for baby but no doc likle giving a preg woman pills, if u get real bad where u cnt hold nothing down defo pop into hospotal they may admit u to keep an eye on dehydration and will prob perscribe u something then, sorry hun u feel so bad hope u feel better soon x x x:hug:


----------



## applegirl

just fell asleep right at my desk for 15 minutes!!! good thing no one came by my office during that time :blush:


----------



## Kota

Hey ladies!
I'm due Oct as well!! :happydance: Should be about the 12th although I'm yet to get that confirmed by a doctor, Got my first appointment Monday afternoon so really looking forward to that! :happydance:
Good to see other people waking up at stupid times of the morning and not being able to get back to sleep!! I know I'll be shattered by lunch time but I guess I'll just have a nap then! :sleep:
Boobs have started feeling rock hard and rather tender which is fantastic! Happy to have another very strong sign coming through! 

How's everyone else doing? 
:hug:


----------



## applegirl

:wave: congratulations Kota!!! welcome :happydance: great to hear your sings and symptoms coming on :)


----------



## applegirl

Ladies - I can smell EVERYTHING - and most of it does not smell very good! :rofl: 

has anyone else noticed this? I know it is common in early pregnancy, but seriously this is so strong!


----------



## Tish Terror

applegirl said:


> Ladies - I can smell EVERYTHING - and most of it does not smell very good! :rofl:
> 
> has anyone else noticed this? I know it is common in early pregnancy, but seriously this is so strong!

I know EXACTLY what you mean! :sick:
It's horrible!


----------



## hopedance

i am not sure i have enhanced smell yet, although i do keep noticing nice food smells everywhere i go that are making me crave like mad! i am scared of gaining tons of weight in my first tri. i am overweight already so i don't need to gain any until my 3rd tri, eek! 


can you guys believe that in.. 7-8 months we'll be holding brand new little babies in our arms?


----------



## Tish Terror

i know! It's so exciting! I hope i'll be a good enough mother...not just a mother.... a mommy... i want to be a great mommy


----------



## applegirl

awww Tish that is so cute. Yeah - I think we will all be great :friends: 

after all - we sure want it a lot! :hugs:


----------



## Tish Terror

applegirl said:


> awww Tish that is so cute. Yeah - I think we will all be great :friends:
> 
> after all - we sure want it a lot! :hugs:

teeheehee yea... thank you! It's just something that I always worry about... I've never been perggers before.:blush:


----------



## applegirl

yeah - this is my first baby too :)

Hey Tish - you should come over to the Oct group in the first tri board - it is hopping!! :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

Hi Applegirl just checked in to see how your scan went- those are great pictures :baby:

hope you are ok and that the next 10 days go quick :hug:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

Can I join in with you ladies?!
I am due (from my own calculations) on October 7th!

I haven't been to my first appointment yet, so this is all new and I can't believe it!


----------



## applegirl

yay!! hi mummy with baby2 :) I think that most of the girls are now over in the October thread in the frist tri section :hugs:


----------



## JenWolMoo

Hello all 

:hug:

Am due 3rd October I think .... will be my first... have seen some of you on the other forums... am soooo excited I could burst... but I want it all now!!! Suffering with regular cramping, v painful boobs and an everlasting fear that it's all going to go wrong any minute - I keep self-diagnosing every time I get a twinge.

No actual morning sickness yet, but a bit of nausea.

Is anyone else looking forward to having a really really huge bump?????

Good health to you and your beans :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

oh jen - I know exactly what you mean!! I'm totally nervous!! Bring on the bump - asap!! :) 
Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Kiyota

Hey ladies! My estimated DD is October 10th! Care if I join you ladies?


----------



## kezziek

Hi everyone,

congratulations Kiyota and Jen! I can't wait for a bump either! I think it happens around 4 months....so long!

Sorry i havn't been on for awhile, i was admitted to hospital with hyperemesis gravidarum. I was so dehydrated and felt awful. Had to have lots of fluid and anti-sickness. Just got home now and pretty much checked straight in on here! lol

Still feel very weak and still nauseous but no where near as bad as i was.
Got to have a scan which was lovely, saw tiny jellybean and flicker of heartbeat. The picture wasn't great and she had the screen away from me for most of the time but what i saw was just wonderful. Baby only measures 8mm at the moment....so tiny!!

Hope you are all good?

xxx


----------



## londongirl19

amanda_Jleigh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can i join in I am due 6th October, found out on Monday evening, Doctors appointment on Friday, still in Shock, really excited this will be our first child.
> 
> This was also First month ttc

Hi Amanda,
Congratulations! i'm also due on the 6th - my first too, if it goes well! have had one miscarriage and a long long time ttc!!! so its exciting but scary! really pleased for you!:happydance:


----------



## nikki_j

Hi everyone...I'm due October 4th...can I join you all?!

xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hiya

Im due 13th with my 4th! 

xx


----------



## polo_princess

*bump*


----------



## hotmommy

hey i'm due oct 4th


----------



## florabean1981

Hola all. I'm due 9th October. So many bumps due then it seems... they say autumn babies are the best one, lol!


----------



## polo_princess

bump :)


----------

